# Mimaki cutter does not cut specific areas of the design



## pixle (Apr 29, 2010)

hello
I have just bought a Mimaki CG 60 cutter.
At first it all worked fine, until the moment i wanted to cut a specific design. The issue is:

Although i perform a test cut at the vinyl leaf and it weeds fine, when the cutter attempts to cut a specific design (at the same vinyl), it doesn't cut it deep enough in order to weed properly. I have used a square frame around it, and when i try to weed it, the square weeds fine. But it seems that within the frame, the designs has not been cut deep enough. The same happens if i do not use a square frame. my design has not been cutted deep enough...

If I try to cut another design on the same vinyl, it cuts and weeds fine... 

Isn't it strange? If there was a pressure/speed issue, then it should apply to all designs, right? 

Is there any chance that there is a software issue? I am using illustrator cs 4 on a mac, with the Mimaki's fine cut software plugin.

Should I adjust the blade somehow? I have tried a little morepressure but with no luck...

Has anyone experienced any similar issue?

Thanks in advance
John


----------



## bakaichi (May 1, 2007)

you can try to extrude the blade out more. ( like 0.2mm)
Lower the preassure down to 80 and work you way up on test cut.

But by doing this you might have to readjust you offset by +-0.5

i have a cg60 st too and so far i dont really have a problem for it. 

Check out this graphtec site 
Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutter, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquistion platforms

There are many useful information on helping you set up your blade


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you sure that you did not set some type of preset to this design? Dont know much about your cutter but some let you set presets for speed and force for different jobs like heat presses. Just a thought.


----------



## embthreads (May 19, 2006)

Does the test cut leave an impression in the vinyl backing? If not, you may want to adjust your pressure until you see a line in the backing after removing the test vinyl. I have a CG 60st also.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

pixle said:


> hello
> Although i perform a test cut at the vinyl leaf and it weeds fine, when the cutter attempts to cut a specific design (at the same vinyl), it doesn't cut it deep enough in order to weed properly. I have used a square frame around it, and when i try to weed it, the square weeds fine. But it seems that within the frame, the designs has not been cut deep enough. The same happens if i do not use a square frame. my design has not been cutted deep enough...
> 
> If I try to cut another design on the same vinyl, it cuts and weeds fine...
> ...


 
It sounds like your design may have more detail in it that requires a higher downforce, or even a 60 degree blade. Also, check to make sure you are not setting some kind of default in the software when you send this design to the cutter.


----------

